
Obama sex accuser panned as a liar urges Stormy Daniels scrutiny - notscj
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/white-house/obama-sex-accuser-panned-as-a-liar-urges-stormy-daniels-scrutiny
======
metalliqaz
In addition to not belonging on HN, this article is stupid. By even reporting
on this, it accepts the premise of a known con-man and equates him with
Daniels... ignoring the fact that unlike him, she has a contract with Trump as
well as photographic evidence both public and not (yet) public.

